# Notruf - Fischsterben / Wasserwerte und niemand kann helfen



## mariohbs (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Leute,

nach dem ich nun einige Händler von Oase Produkten konsultiert habe, hoffe ich hier vielleicht schnelle Hilfe zu finden. Aktuell habe schon 2 tote __ Moderlieschen und die Wasserwerte sind wohl recht schlecht. Aber erst einmal ein paar Fakten zu meinem Gartenteich mit Bachlauf. 

- Becken 1000 Liter PE Becken mit diversen Wassertiefen bis 80cm
- Filter ist "noch" ein Heissner Durchlauffilter FPU7000 (Umbau gepant für nächstes Jahr)
- Filterpumpe mit ca. 3000 Liter / Stunde
- Bachlaufpumpe AquaMax Eco Premium 6000
- Teichbelüfter AquaOxy 240
- 1x Oase PondLith (Zeolith)

Der Durchlauffilter und Teichbelüfter laufen den ganzen Tag. Die Bachlaufpumpe wird nur zugeschaltet wenn wir halt draußen sind, ansonsten läuft nur das Wasser aus dem Filter über den Bachlauf. 

Wasser-Werte laut Oase Test-Set
PH 7,5
GH 9 - 10
KH 12
NO2 0,5 - 1,0 

Der Teich hat ansonsten einige Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone, Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.B. __ Wasserpest und 1 Seerose. vor ca. 1,5 Monaten wurde 1/3 des Teichwassers mit Leitunsgwasser getauscht und eine Einheit OptiPond und AlGo Universal ist auch drin.

Letzte Woche Donnerstag haben wir 12 Moderlieschen eingesetzt um ein wenig was zu schaun zu haben. Von diesen sind nun bereits 2 Tot und ich habe keine Idee warum. Die GH und KH Wert sind jedoch nicht so besonders und der NO2 Wert war am 15.04. noch bei 0 - 0,15 und ist heute zwischen 0,5 und 1.

Das Wasser ist Glasklar und ich habe keine Erkennbare Algenbildung. Fische wurden seither auch erst 2 Mal geringfügig gefüttert. Ebenfalls auffällig ist das schlechte Wachstum der Wasserpflanzen. Mit Ausnahme der Seerose wachsen diese alle gar nicht oder gehen gar ein. Selbst die Wasserpest wächst nicht nen Zentimeter und sieht eher nach "ich sterbe dann mal" aus. 

Hat jemand eine Idee für mich was ich machen könnte bzw. wie ich am sinnvollsten die Wasserwerte in den Griff bekomme? Natürlich wäre es mir auch wichtig eine Idee zu bekommen, was das Problem auslöst. 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für jeden Tipp oder Hinweis!


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2014)

Versteh mich nicht falsch aber 2 tote Fischchen von 12 die erst vor kurzem eingesetzt wurden sind nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich  und noch lang kein Fischsterben...
Das die Pflanzen nicht wachsen liegt wohl ehr an der Jahreszeit. Und am besten lässt du in Zukunft das Chemiezeug weg


----------



## ina1912 (22. Apr. 2014)

Das glaube ich auch. .. Wie hast Du denn die Einsetz-Prozedur gehandhabt? Wie sieht es mit Temperatur Schwankungen aus? 
Lg Ina


----------



## fermate (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo mariohbs,

vielleicht liegt es gar nicht an deinem Teich, sondern daran, dass die __ Moderlieschen das Umsetzen nicht vertragen haben.  Eigentlich gelten sie als robust, aber sie sind es wohl nicht immer.

Stammen sie vielleicht aus einem Aquarium vom Händler? 
Dann wäre der Temperaturunterschied von drinnennach draußen zur Zeit noch ziemlich groß.

Der Händler hat sie vielleicht auch erst vor Kurzem aus einer sterilen Massenzucht geliefert bekommen. 
Im Zoogeschäft wird sicher nicht großartig selektiert sondern eher "geputzt". 
(Hab mal in einer Zoohandlung gearbeitet, die erste Aufgabe am Morgen war, tote Fische aus den Aquarien zu käschern, bevor die ersten Kunden kamen. Grusel)
In diesem Fall hätten deine Moderlieschen schon Einiges hinter sich: 
Aufzucht unter effektiven Bedingungen – Transport – umsetzen ins kundenorientierte Händlerbecken – Transport – umsetzen in einen lebendigen Teich unter freiem Himmel.
Dazu kommt der Stress beim Einfangen. In Panik schießen sie im engen Becken herum, stoßen an die Scheiben und können sich dabei die Schuppen aufreiben.

Bei meinen ersten Moderlieschen vom Händler sind gerade mal zwei von sieben übrig geblieben, obwohl es schon wesentlich wärmer war als jetzt und ich sie sehr, sehr langsam an das neue Wasser gewöhnt hatte. 
Täglich lag eins tot am Rand, sie waren alle extrem mager.
Es war schrecklich, die Fischlein zu finden.
Zum Glück kamen gleichzeitig Goldelritzen in den Teich und denen ging es gut. 
Deshalb habe ich nicht gar so sehr an meinen Wasserwerten gezweifelt.

Die nächsten Moderlieschen (andere Lieferung, jünger aber dicker und wesentlich umsichtiger eingefangen) haben nicht nur überlebt, sondern sich auch vermehrt. 
Jetzt, ein Jahr später, schwimmen hier ungefähr hundert Junglieschen herum.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass sich deine restlichen Lieschen noch eingewöhnen. 
Falls nicht, gib nicht auf, sondern versuche es erneut, vielleicht von privat aus einem anderen Teich.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## mariohbs (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erst einmal für eure Hinweise. Die __ Moderlieschen waren aus dem Zoogeschäft, genauer von Dehner. Ob die nun Mager sind kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, da mir hier der Erfahrungen fehlen. Zum Einsetzen meinte die Verkäuferin - "Einfach vorsichtig in den Teich schütten", ich habe mich aber an die Beschreibung auf der Transport-Tüte gehalten.

Also erst einmal den Beutel aufgemacht und die Fische im Beutel 30min in den Teich gehängt. Danach 3x alle 15min einen Schluck Teichwasser in den Beutel gegeben und dann erst die Fische aus dem Beutel in den Teich gesetzt. Dann waren sie direkt hinter dem __ Hechtkraut-Kübel verschwunden und halten sich dort scheinbar auch jetzt noch am liebsten auf. Sie sind auch extrem scheu - wenn ich in die Nähe vom Teich komme sind sie alle direkt weg aber ich denke mal, dass gibt sich noch.

Was mir auffällt ist aber, dass die Moderlieschen extrem Dunkel geworden sind. Hört sich vielleicht blöd an, aber auf allen Bildern haben die einen hellen Rücken, meine haben mittlerweile einen richtig dunklen Rücken. Ist das normal?

Der NO2 Wert im Wasser dürfte aber auch ein Problem darstellen - da habe ich mittlerweile die Info, dass er im "Fischgefährlichen" Bereich ist und werde da heute mal einen Teilwasserwechsel machen um den runter zu bringen. Wie es mit Temperatur-Schwankungen aussieht weis ich nicht wirklich - habe das Teichwasser noch nicht gemessen.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## krallowa (23. Apr. 2014)

Ok, Dehner ist jetzt mehr ein Gartencenter das auch Fische im "Angebot" hat.
Da weiß man nie wo die Fische herkommen und was so alles hinter sich haben.
Ist wie mit den Baumärkten die immer wieder Koi´s und andere Fische anbieten, lieber nicht.
Also keine Panik, das Jahr ist noch jung und die Pflanzen brauchen noch etwas um in Schwung zu kommen.


----------



## mariohbs (23. Apr. 2014)

Nu ja, leider ist die Auswahl bei uns extrem Begrenzt. Ich war vorher noch im Kölle-Zoo aber die wollten mir mit Macht 2-4 Kois verkaufen - für meinen 1000 Liter Teich. __ Moderlieschen oder ähnliches habe ich da nicht gesehen.

Na ich werde mal abwarten wie sie sich entwickeln


----------



## Nori (23. Apr. 2014)

Von deiner Technik her bist du eher "oversized" - daran liegt es nicht - wie schon gesagt wurde, lass die chemischen Mittelchen weg...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (23. Apr. 2014)

Nur kurz zum Thema __ Moderlieschen:
die müssen nicht unbedingt "robust" sein.
Habe letztes Jahr in Zoogeschäft 12 Stk. erworben...nach ca. 20 Minuten Autofahrt waren 5 hinüber und schwammen tot in der Tüte.
(nein, ich bin nicht wild gefahren!)


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2014)

Mal unabhängig von den Wasserwerten, die natürlich auch etwas damit zu tun haben können,  kann es aber auch sein, dass der eine oder andere Fisch zuviel Stress mit dem Transport und dem Umsetzen hatte. Und wenn es innerhalb von ein-zwei Stunden von 20° auf 10° runter geht, verkraftet das nicht jeder. Die Hinweise zum Einsetzen hast Du befolgt, das ist schon mal gut, aber ein Risiko gibt es immer wenn es draußen noch frisch ist und die Tiere aus der Innenhaelterung kommen. Dazu kommen die Tag-Nacht-Schwankungen; je kleiner der Teich, desto größer die Schwankung.
Ich hoffe für Dich,  dass die anderen das nun überstanden haben und es ihnen gut geht! 
Lg Ina


----------



## mariohbs (23. Apr. 2014)

Nu ja, habe grad nen 50%igen Wasserwechsel gemacht und dabei noch 1 Toten gefunden. Aber nun hoffen wir mal aufs Beste. Vorhin sind sie das erste Mal auch ein bisserl hochgekommen und haben sich was vom Futter geschnappt *freu* 

Im Teich ist die Wassertemp. aktuell bei 10°C - grad mal gemessen. Mal schaun wie weit die heute noch Ansteigt und wie kalt er dann morgen früh ist. Dann habe ich mal die Temperaturschwankung.


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2014)

Dass sie angefangen haben zu fressen,  lässt ja schon mal hoffen. Ich wuensche Dir viel Glück mit den anderen!


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2014)

Hallo mariohbs,

ich vermute mal das es der berühmte  _*Nitritpeak* _ist   Nitritpeak – Wikipedia


Becken 1000 Liter PE Becken :
==> vor ca. 1,5 Monaten wurde 1/3 des Teichwassers mit Leitunsgwasser getauscht
==> 23.04.2014 50%igen Wasserwechsel​


du hast deine Fische einfach zu bald in den Teich gesetzt.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Apr. 2014)

__ Moderlieschen reagieren sehr empfindlich auf das Fangen, was Ihre feinen Schuppen verletzt, davon gehen die meisten am Anfang ein.
Krallowa, meisten Baumärkte bieten Bio-Secure Koi an.

Mariohbs, bei welchem Kölle warst du denn ?

Gruss Fabian


----------



## maarkus (23. Apr. 2014)

__ Moderlieschen sind wie junge __ Zander beim Angeln. Wollen nur mit Samthandschuhen angepackt werden...


----------



## mariohbs (23. Apr. 2014)

Mhm... und ich dachte, __ Moderlieschen wären unempfindlich, ausdauernd und würden mit nahezu jeder Umgebung klar kommen. Oder wie ich es in ner Fischzeitung gelesen habe "Moderlieschen sind der ideale Fisch für den kleinen Gartenteich". Nu ja, wird schon werden 

@mitch - Nein ich glaube nicht, dass es dieser Peak war aber ich glaube den Fehler kurz vorher schon ausgeschaltet zu haben, aber halt nicht korrigiert. Ich hatte den Teichfilter nicht mit Bakterien gefüttert sondern einfach nur in Betrieb genommen. Zusätzlich lief die UVC Lampe 24h durch und hat wahrscheinlich den Rest Bakterien erledigt und falls doch welche überlebt haben, habe ich die wohl mit Algenmitteln umgegenietet - also wohl keine Bakterien mehr im Teich. Die Einstellung der UVC hatte ich schon ein paar Tage vorher geändert aber halt nichts für Bakterien getan. Nun sind wieder welche drin 

@Alfii147 - In Ludwigshafen Oggersheim und dreimal darfst raten was die gerade für ne Aktion hatten. Zitat "Alle einjährigen Koi, die wir in der vergangenen Saison nicht verkaufen konnten...." usw.

Nachdem ich nun heute auch ein Thermometer drin habe, bin ich grad recht überrascht was die Wassertemperatur angeht. Heute früh so um 9 Uhr waren es 10°C - gerade eben waren es glatt 20°C. Das ist auf alle Fälle wirklich ein Sprung und ich frage mich grad, wie warm es die Fische eigentlich aushalten. Weil wenn da jetzt schon 20°C drin sind, dann darf ich gar nicht dran denken, wie warm es im Sommer wird.

Sollte oder kann ich da im Vorfeld vielleicht schon etwas vorbeugendes tun, damit es den Kleinen auch dann noch gut geht?


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2014)

> Sollte oder kann ich da im Vorfeld vielleicht schon etwas vorbeugendes tun



komm hol den Spaten raus , wir spielen Budel und der Spaten 
oder wie hies das Lied
aber mal ohne Quatsch , es geht nichts über Volumen  auf die schnelle hilft ein Sonnensegel
Gruss Obs


----------



## mariohbs (23. Apr. 2014)

Mehr Fläche geht nicht, die Entscheidung würde dann mein direktes Ableben zur Folge haben . Mit anderen Worten, mein Frauchen würde mich um die Ecke bringen - erst diesen Teich mit Bachlauf und allem drum und dran und nun alles aufreißen und größer machen.... ne da ist ihr Tolleranzlevel deutlich unter 0 

Na ich habe ja ne Seerose drin und noch ne andere Pflanze die schön die Oberfläche zu machen, hoffe mal das reicht dann soweit. Werde es einfach im Auge behalten.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2014)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Mehr Fläche geht nicht, die Entscheidung würde dann mein direktes Ableben zur Folge haben . Mit anderen Worten, mein Frauchen würde mich um die Ecke bringen - erst diesen Teich mit Bachlauf und allem drum und dran und nun alles aufreißen und größer machen.... ne da ist ihr Tolleranzlevel deutlich unter 0


 Dann hast du das nicht schön genug gemacht.....meine bBessere Hälfte hatte auch erst nicht so die Begeisterung.....Habe auch schon 4 Aquarien bzw zusammen 800 Liter Wasser im Haus. 

Dann musste ich Boden besorden um eine grade Fläche in unserem Garten zu schaffen........da ist dann an anderer Stelle entlich ein Teich entstanden.

Nun kamm der Komentar.....währe ja ganz schön direkt neben der Terasse den Teich zu haben.......kannst du da nicht was machen?


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2014)

Moin.

Ganz ehrlich?  Wenn es bereits jetzt solche Probleme gibt, würde ich versuchen den __ Moderlieschen ein passendes zu hause zu suchen. 1000 Liter sind für Fischbesatz einfach zu wenig. Das wurde hier in Forum schon oft "gepredigt" aus eben genau den Gründen. Der Teich ist und bleibt bei dieser Größe instabil und ein Bachlauf wird die Temperaturschwankungen nur noch mehr beschleunigen.


----------



## mariohbs (24. Apr. 2014)

Moin Annett,
ich bin mir sicher, auch hier einen Beitrag gefunden zu haben wo für meine Teichgröße __ Moderlieschen empfohlen wurde - bei den Fachbeiträgen war das irgendwo. Ich habe mich vorher auch nach bestem Wissen schlau gemacht, was ja aber trotzdem nicht vor Anfängerfehlern schützt. Ok, ich wollte ein PE-Becken aber ich habe auch verdammt lange gesucht bis ich ein passendes gefunden haben welches die 80cm Tiefe hatte und habe bei der Teichtechnik und den Pflanzen auch nicht gespart. 

Jepp OK, vielleicht auch zu Anfang des Jahres nen bisserl viel Chemie reingemacht - werde ich zukünftig lassen aber war halt mein erstes Frühjahr mit dem Teich. Ansonsten habe ich sogar extra bis dieses Jahr gewartet mit den Fisch-Einsatz, damit sich der Teich im letzten Jahr ein wenig Einpegelt und die Pflanzen wachsen können.

Also nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber ich warte nun einmal ab wie sich das ganze Stabilisiert und entwickelt. Heute habe ich keinen toten Fische mehr gefunden und die Moderlieschen scheinen Wohlauf und Munter durch den Teich zu schwimmen. Also zumindest optisch machen sie auf mich aktuell einen recht fidelen Eindruck - so subjektiv beurteilt.

Was den Bachlauf angeht, so wundere ich mich doch immer über die angeblich zusätzliche Erwärmung. Das konnte ich letztes Jahr nicht beobachten, würde sogar eher vom Gegenteil sprechen. Eventuell liegt das aber auch an der Art des Bachlaufes. Meiner hat ausschließlich ein Kieselbett, wobei die Kiesel bzw. Steine so groß sind, dass ein Teil immer aus dem Wasser schaut. Durch Verdunstung werden die also recht kühl und kühlen somit das Wasser mehr als das es sich auf dem Weg erwärmt. Einzig der Wasserverlust ist aus meiner Sicht hier ein Thema, da dieser mit Bachlauf schon erheblich höher ist.


----------



## Nori (24. Apr. 2014)

Ich bin auch eher der Meinung, dass der Bachlauf im Sommer die Funktion eines "heißen Steins" hat.
Vielleicht wäre ein zusätzliches Volumen (eventl. eine eingegrabene Tonne mit entsprechender Größe des Wasserbedarfs des Bachlaufs) für den Bachlauf förderlich - man müsste auch den Teichüberlauf da einleiten.
Wenn dann die Bachlaufpumpe angeschaltet wird (die sollte nat. auch in die Tonne) wird nur das Tonnenvolumen entnommen und kein zusätzliches Wasser vom eh schon knappen Teichwasser.

Gruß Nori


----------



## mariohbs (24. Apr. 2014)

Ja über sowas habe ich auch schon nachgedacht aber eigentlich geht es. Der Wasserstand sinkt um ca. 5cm ab wenn die Bachlaufpumpe an ist. Der Bachlauf ist auch nicht im Dauerbetrieb, sondern nur wenn wir auch auf der Terrasse sind. Das ist in der Woche dann abends mal ein paar Stündchen und am Wochenende mal nen bisserl mehr. Ansonsten läuft da nur das Filterwasser runter. 
Falls Interesse besteht kann ich ja mal Bilder suchen und reinstellen 

Das Temperaturverhalten werde ich mir mal anschauen wenn es Warm draußen wird. Ich mache dann einfach mal ne Differenz-Messung und dann wissen wir es genau  Im Zweifelsfall habe ich auch 0 Problem damit, den Bachlauf auszulassen wenn es Warm draußen ist.

So nun noch zu den Fischen - habe grad noch einen Toten rausgefischt. 
War aber vorher noch unterwegs und bin da beim Dehner vorbei gekommen. Habe gedacht "Schaust mal was die __ Moderlieschen bei denen machen". Tja was soll ich sagen - in dem kleinen Becken trieben auch 3 Tote rum !!! Ich mir da ne nette Dame gegriffen und ihr berichtet das die Fische sterben. Antwort - "Ja wir haben auch massive Probleme mit den Moderlieschen". Sie hat mir noch 4 "Neue" mitgegeben als Ersatz. Sie will heute mal beim Lieferanten (Mertz oder so) anrufen und fragen. Sie vermutet, dass die das Flockenfutter nicht mögen und hat mir nun Rote Mückenlarven mitgegeben. Eine Krankheit schließt sie aus.....  nu ja....


----------



## krallowa (24. Apr. 2014)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Eine Krankheit schließt sie aus.....  nu ja....


 
Nicht schlecht, einfach mal so locker ein paar "Neue" mitgeben und gut ist die Sache.
Gut das keine anderen Fische im Teich sind, oder?


----------



## mariohbs (24. Apr. 2014)

Jepp genau - gibt nen paar Neue und dann schau mal, vielleicht überleben die. 

Nein, andere Fische sind nicht drin. Ich dachte, die __ Moderlieschen sind sind ausreichend genug für den kleinen Teich.


----------



## Tinky (24. Apr. 2014)

Ich war eben in einem Baumarkt mit den zwei "oo" im Namen.
Habe mir neue Unterwasserpflanzen gekauft.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mal "blöde" gefragt ob die angebotenen __ Graskarpfen (ich habe meine gerade mit Mühe "entfernt" aus dem Teich...knapp einen halben Meter lang war der größte) und Sterletz bzw. Kois so schön niedlich "klein" bleiben.
"ja klar" die passen sich der Teichgröße an" und wenn doch mal einer zu groß wird einfach in einen Fluss setzen und neue Kaufen!"

Verkäufer durch - und durch!


----------



## mariohbs (24. Apr. 2014)

Jepp den Spruch habe ich auch mehrfach bei Goldfischen gehört wenn ich nach der maximalen Größe gefragt habe. "Die passen sich dem Teich an und wenn mal einer zu groß wird, können Sie den ja rausnehmen und durch einen Kleinen ersetzen." 

Ahh die empfohlene Menge war auch gut. "Bei Goldfischen und so einem großem Teich können Sie ruhig 10-15 Stück von den kleinen Goldfischen nehmen. Schließlich wollen sie ja auch was zu sehen haben. Bei den __ Moderlieschen könnten es schon 20-30 Stück sein, weil die ja in einem Schwarm leben sollten."


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2014)

Annett schrieb:


> 1000 Liter sind für Fischbesatz einfach zu wenig. Das wurde hier in Forum schon oft "gepredigt" aus eben genau den Gründen.


 Ich kappire es nicht wie ich es bei einem 60 Liter Aquarium hin bekomme. Wenn ich doch mindestens 1000 Liter benötige.


Denke mal, dass es eher eine Frage der Technik und des Fischbesatzes ist.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Apr. 2014)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht kann ich ja mal Bilder suchen und reinstellen


 
Das ist die erste bloede Frage die ich gelesen habe  ... natürlich wollen wir Bilder sehen !!!

Mandy


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich kappire es nicht wie ich es bei einem 60 Liter Aquarium hin bekomme. Wenn ich doch mindestens 1000 Liter benötige.
> 
> 
> Denke mal, dass es eher eine Frage der Technik und des Fischbesatzes ist.


Ich kapiere dafür nicht, wie man bei längerem nachdenken immer noch davon ausgeht, man könne ein Aquarium mit einem Teich vergleichen. 
Du hast deine 60 Liter also auch draußen stehen, wo Dreck rein fällt, der Wind weht, die Sonne drauf knallt und im Winter dicker Frost herrscht?

Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## mariohbs (25. Apr. 2014)

Habe grad nur die Bilder von den Bauarbeiten  

Aber eins, welches ich mal Abends gemacht habe. War im letzten Sommer. Ich glaub ich muss jetzt mal neue machen.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2014)

Hi,

__ Moderlieschen in 1000l Kleinteichen gehen schon. Allerdings ist es da nicht mit "einsetzen und nur zuschauen" nicht getan. So ein Kleinteich mit Fischbesatz muß genau wie ein Aquarium behandelt werden. Also zu starke Temperaturschwankungen vermeiden, regelmäßige (alle 2-3 Wochen) Wasserwechsel von 30-50%, Versorgung mit feinem Frostfutter, Filterung ect. Und vor allem müssen die Fische im Winter rein ins Haus wenn der Teich weniger als 1m Tiefe hat - so ne Teichschale hat meißt ja nur 60cm

Wie ja schon geschrieben wurde sind Moderlieschen alles andere als robust. Sie sind sehr transportempfindlich und tragen dabei sehr leicht starke Schuppenverluste und Schleimhautschäden davon - die Schleimhaut ist aber praktisch das Schutzschild für einen Fisch, ist sie auch nur leicht geschädigt ist er allen möglichen Erregern schutzlos ausgeliefert

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2014)

Annett schrieb:


> Beantwortet das deine Frage?


Nicht so richtig.
Ich kann mit dem möglichen Aufwand jede 1000 Liter Schüssel wie ein Aquarium pflegen. Großen Filter, Heizen, Kühlen  und im schlimsten Fall auch noch Beleuchten.
Wie Frank schon richtig sagt, Fische einfach reinpacken und sich zurücklegen ist nicht der Weg.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2014)

okay aber wer will sich das antun ? Dann lieber 3-5 TL und ich hab nicht den ganzen Ärger und die Verluste . 
Ich mach mir doch einen Teich zum entspannen und nicht um mich rum zu ärgern 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nori (26. Apr. 2014)

Aussehen tut das ganze Top - es wurde halt das Augenmerk auf Design und Optik gelegt und der eigentliche Mittelpunkt, das Wasser, und damit auch die darin lebenden Tiere, steht im Hintergrund. Mann hätte auch ne vernünftige Teichgröße verwirklichen können ....

Gruß Nori (lustig finde ich die Bachlauflampen - da hätten die __ Enten ne beleuchtete Landebahn ...)


----------



## mariohbs (26. Apr. 2014)

Was das Augenmerk angeht - Ja die Optik war ein wichtiger Punkt und ich gebe gerne zu, das Fische bei der Planung und Ausführung letztes Jahr nicht im Focus waren. Ich hatte den Teich eigentlich für gemütlich plätscherndes Wasser und ein paar schöne Pflanzen geplant und gebaut. Ahh ja, die Lampen.... was soll ich sagen, ich lieben meine vielen kleinen Lampen im Garten 

Tja und nun kam das Frauchen. Bettel bettel und ich möchte doch sooooo gerne und kannst da nicht und....  nu ja, dann habe ich mich fast nen Monat mit der Machbarkeit beschäftigt, hier im Forum viel gelesen und noch den Teichbelüfter eingebaut. Laut Forum waren ja ein paar __ Moderlieschen für die 1000 Liter OK und diverse andere Seiten empfehlen diesen Fisch halt auch. Also kam er dann  rein 

Vielleicht noch ne Info zur Gesamtsituation, die auch erklärt warum ich nicht einfach den Teich größer machen kann. Das Grundstück bzw. der Garten in welchem der Teich und Bachlauf ist, gehört zu einer Mietwohnung - halt ebenerdig mit großer Terrasse. Den Teich habe ich also so angelegt, dass er schnell "Rückbaubar" ist, falls ich irgendwann mal ausziehe (was ich aktuell nicht vorhabe). Genau aus dieser Notwendigkeit entstand eigentlich die Idee des Bachlaufes. Dieser liegt auf dem original Boden und ist mit dem Aushub des Teichbeckens modelliert / aufgeschüttet. Im hoffentlich nicht eintretenden Fall des Falles kann ich also das Becken rausnehmen, den Kies ins Loch, die Erde hinterher und alles ist wie vorher. Über bleibt dann nur das Becken und nen paar Meter Folie.

Ahh und bevor die Frage kommt - ja auch das Thema "Wohin dann mit den Fischen" ist geklärt. Habe einen Bekannten der die Moderlieschen im Falle des Falles nehmen würde.

So nun zum aktuellen Stand an der Fischfront. Aktuell sind insgesamt 6 Moderlieschen gestorben. Die anderen fressen augenscheinlich mit viel Appetit die gefrorenen Mückenlarven und machen einen munteren Eindruck. Schnappen sich auch gerne mal was von der Oberfläche 

Der letzte, tote Fisch heute hatte aber einen sehr eigenartig aussehenden Schwanz. Das sah aus als wenn da etwas rund um den hinteren Teil gewachsen wäre. Weis nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.... er hatte gestern auch schon Probleme die Flosse zu bewegen und ich dachte erst, da wäre ne Luftblase hinten im Fisch - sah optisch im Wasser wirklich so aus. Bei den verbliebenen kann ich dergleichen nicht sehen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Dann lieber 3-5 TL und ich hab nicht den ganzen Ärger und die Verluste .


 Recht hast du.

@mariohbs 
Was gewachsen an der Fischflosse ist zumeist Pilz. Na, vielleicht verbleibt dir ja der Rest.


----------



## mariohbs (26. Apr. 2014)

Was bitte sind 3-5 TL? 3-5 Teelöffel oder ne Fischart oder Pflanze?


----------



## troll20 (26. Apr. 2014)

TL = tausend Liter


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2014)

obwohl Teelöffel ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## mariohbs (27. Apr. 2014)

Ok, daran habe ich nun gar nicht gedacht obwohl es wohl das nächstliegende war.....


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> TL = tausend Liter


 Man könnte ja auch
wie Kilogramm, Kilometer auch Kiloliter schreiben, würde dann aber bestimmt auch lustig.


----------



## mariohbs (30. Apr. 2014)

Hi Leute,

hier mal der aktuelle Stand und gleich noch eine Frage. Von den __ Moderlieschen sind jetzt 7 oder 8 Stück gestorben. Einige sind noch im Teich und scheinen Munter zu sein - waren die anderen aber auch bis sie.......  Heute war ich noch mal im Laden und sie haben ihr Becken auch unter Quarantäne, verkaufen daraus nichts weil auch bei ihnen die Fische sterben. Somit dürfte mein Teich als Übeltäter ausgeschlossen sein. Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ein paar übrig bleiben. 

Nun aber mal meine Frage. Ich habe hier ein Flockenfutter und gefrorene rote Mücken larven. Wie oft muss ich denn nun was davon Füttern damit es nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig ist. Sieht man irgendwie wenn die Fische "Hunger" haben?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2014)

Mache dir einen Futterring an eine bestimmte Stelle mit glatten Bodengrund oder über feinem Kies (1-2mm).
Dort immer Füttern. Das abgesuckene Futter und den Bodengrund kann man dann da mit einem Naß/Trockensauger absaugen....Kies in einem Eimer auswaschen und wieder an der Stelle einfüllen....Nach einiger Zeit hast du dann raus wie viel du füttern darfst. Ehr weniger ist besser. __ Schnecken halten die Kiste auch sauber.

Lebende Wasserflöh oder weiße Mückenlarven kann man nicht überfüttern.

Schnecken können helfen den Überschuß zu fressen.


----------



## mariohbs (1. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Futterring habe ich schon, allerdings ist darunter grober Kies. Das werde ich dann mal ändern.

Was für __ Schnecken würdest du denn empfehlen - also bevorzugt welche die Putzen und nicht die Pflanzen verputzen


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
wenn Du - wenn ich richtig mitgerechnet habe, noch 4 Lieschen in Deinem Teichlein hast, dann solltest Du dich, da der Teich ja nicht funkelnagelneu ist, mit dem Futter lieber ein wenig zurückhalten. Zum Durchzählen der Überlebenden reicht das, was Du mit Zeigefinger und Daumen aus der Dose kriegst. __ Moderlieschen sind gute Selbstversorger. Als __ Schnecken empfehle ich dir Posthorn und Sumpfdeckel, die sind etwas zurückhaltender mit der Vermehrung.


----------



## mariohbs (1. Mai 2014)

Hi,
also ich zähle noch 6 aber ich war mir auch sicher, dass die sich beim Verkauf verzählt hatten. Sind ja so schnell die Kleinen, dass es eigentlich kaum möglich ist die zu zählen  

Kann / sollte ich vielleicht je 5 Posthorn- und 5 Sumpfdeckel-__ Schnecken in den Teich setzten oder sind 10 Schnecken schon zuviel oder zu wenig?


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2014)

Mach man, das sind nicht zu viele __ Schnecken.


----------

